# Raleigh, NC Purebred 5yo Male



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

There is a almost 5 year old male GSD in Wake County Animal Shelter. He was turned in with all of his vet records and his pedigree. He's 120lbs and definitely needs to lose some weight. He didn't react to any of the dogs in their kennels small or large, barking or quiet. They don't let us test with cats so I'm not sure how he would do with them. He's easily correctable but is a bit sensitive with his paws and tail. His nails are horribly long so they probably don't feel very good.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

wow- what a face!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh he's handsome. if i could bring another one home, i would gladly make the 3 hour drive to get him.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

His adoption is pending!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yippee!


----------

